# Some Topaz 330i Pictures with 18" Mille Miglia's



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> Thanks to everyone of r the compiments . . . I think these are my favorite wheels so far of all the wheels I have owned because these actually have the lowest profile look and the size's are perfect :thumbup:
> 
> I plan on keeping for for a while !!


'a while' is a relative term, Alan. And lately for you that is defined as about a couple of weeks. 

j/k! I'm sure you'll keep 'em for a good while. :thumbup:


----------

